

This Week in Startups: Steve Huffman, Co-Founder of Hipmunk (YC S10)  - wyday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZcASzFlrQE

======
wyday
Favorite moment was @43:30:

Steve Huffman: "If you've been to reddit's front page, pro-weed is the least
inflamatory thing. It's a cesspool of kneejerk reaction headlines."

------
hristov
If you go to the end of the video, you will hear some HN bashing. Huffman did
not take part though.

~~~
slouch
i often wonder why this week in startups doesn't hit hacker news more often.
perhaps what jason says about haters is true.

------
grep
Is Steve Huffman the designer? I like the simplicity of both of his sites.

